# Recorde mundial de precipitação: 4869mm/4 dias



## Vince (14 Mar 2007 às 19:19)

A ilha de La Reunion a quando da passagem do Ciclone Tropical Gamede bateu o recorde mundial de precipitação.

4869 mm em 4 dias, ou seja, quase 5 metros !

O recorde anterior, com 27 anos, também era da mesma ilha. 





> The world record for most precipitation in a 72-hour period was shattered this month when the French island of La Réunion recorded 12.9 feet (3.929 meters) of rain. La Réunion is a small island in the South Indian Ocean east of Madagascar. Despite the island's small size--about 30 miles across--it has two tall volcanoes that rise over 8,500 feet in altitude. These volcanoes can squeeze prodigious amounts of rain out of the moist tropical atmosphere when strong winds force this moist air up their flanks. La Réunion already held the world record for a 3-day precipitation event, the 3.24 meters that fell during January 1980 in Tropical Cyclone Hyacinthe. Another tropical cyclone--Category 3 Tropical Cyclone Gamede--set the world record this time. Gamede never hit the island, but passed close enough (120 miles away) and moved slowly enough that its outer spiral bands stayed over the island for many days. The 3-day record was set at Commerson's Crater, a remote site at 7,500 feet altitude. The village of Hell Bourg at 3000 feet altitude also exceeded the former world record, measuring 3.264 meters of rain over the same 3-day period. Regions along the island's shore received much less rain--Gillot, 0.439 meters, St-Benoît, 0.309 meters, and Pierrefonds, 0.247 meters.
> 
> Gamede's rains also brought world records for the most rain recorded for multi-day periods up to nine days:
> 
> ...





> Avec GAMEDE et 27 ans après HYACINTHE, La Réunion bat ses propres records mondiaux de précipitations sur les durées de 3 à 9 jours.
> 
> On rappelle que GAMEDE, classé cyclone tropical intense pendant sa phase maximale, est demeuré à moins de 400 km de La Réunion pendant près de 4 jours, avec une zone d’influence extrêmement vaste en terme de vents et de précipitations. Les vents ont été certes forts sur une longue durée, mais n'ont pas revêtu de caractère très exceptionnel. Par contre, les pluies, bien que n'ayant pas connu de pics d'intensité extrêmes, ont été très régulières et très abondantes dans tous les hauts de l’île, produisant par accumulation des lames d’eau remarquables voire exceptionnelles sur des durées de un à plusieurs jours. Des données de pluviographes récupérées a posteriori dans les jours qui ont suivi la fin de l’épisode, ont permis d’établir que des records mondiaux de précipitations avaient été battus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fábio Luiz (14 Mar 2007 às 22:20)

Incrível!! Cerca de 3 vezes e meia a mais do que chove aqui na cidade de São Paulo (Brasil) em UM ANO, enquanto lá caiu tudo isso em só 4 dias!!


----------



## Fil (15 Mar 2007 às 00:08)

Gostava de presenciar o que é chover tanta água em tão pouco tempo. Eu fico espantado com o que chega a chover numa trovoada de verão, mas comparado ao dessa ilha não passa dum chuvisco...


----------



## Dan (15 Mar 2007 às 14:24)

Lembro-me de um episódio em que caíram quase 100mm em 4 horas e foi um caos. Este valor de 4869mm corresponde ao dobro disso, mas durante 4 dias seguidos  Nem consigo imaginar uma situação dessas.


----------



## Rafael Santos (15 Mar 2007 às 17:06)

Alguns outros registros incriveis q peguei em outro forum:

Em Holt, no Estado de Montana (EUA), em 42 minutos, no dia 26 de junho de 1947, a queda foi de 304,8 milímetros. 

- Na Romênia, em 20 minutos do dia 7 de julho de 1889, choveu o equivalente a 205 milímetros. 

- Em Cherrampunji, na Índia, num ano foi registrado o índice de 26 mil mi- 
límetros e num só mês, em julho de 1861, 9,3 mil milímetros. 

Fonte: Jornal Zero Hora (Almanaque Gaúcho) edição 14.812 de 17 de março de 2006 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/features/understanding/deluges.shtml 

No mesmo link informa que o recorde de chuva em 24 horas ocorreu nas ilhas Reunião no Oceano Índico com 1.850,0mm


----------

